# MINNEAPOLIS | North Loop Green | 127m | 418ft | 37 fl | U/C



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hines has broken ground on a new mixed use tower in downtown Minneapolis near Target Field.









North Loop Green


North Loop Green is a transit-oriented development situated on a premier urban site in Minneapolis’ North Loop neighborhood adjacent to Target Field, home of the Minnesota Twins and the nexus of Minneapolis’ public transit system. North Loop Green offers dynamic and unique ways for people to…



www.hines.com


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hines Announces Start of Construction on North Loop Green


(MINNEAPOLIS) – Hines, the international real estate firm, along with partners AFL-CIO Building Investment Trust and Marquee Development, announced the start of construction on North Loop Green ( www.northloopgreen.com ), a new mixed-use development in Minneapolis, Minnesota. The groundbreaking…



www.hines.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

nice! Is this more intended to be a "ballpark village" than a TOD? I guess it could be both.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hudson11 said:


> nice! Is this more intended to be a "ballpark village" than a TOD? I guess it could be both.


When Target Field was first proposed there were some plans for a ballpark village. But over the last ten years the surrounding area has been filled in by one project after the other. I don’t think what’s been built is all that cohesive and integrated… just a hodge podge of renovated offices, new apartments, hotel, commercial office buildings. But it’s definitely much more dense and not just empty parking lots.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456352965233627136


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The design seems rather bland, unfortunately.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Why do American cities seem to have such large issues with downtown dereliction, vacant lots, etc? It seems pretty surprising in a wealthy country where land prices are high, that downtown areas can remain looking so uncared for and unloved. It seems especially prominent in mid western cities. Where as , New York, San Fransisco, boston, etc have really coherent consistent and continuous streeetscapes by comparison. So what gives? Sorry I don't mean it as a criticism just would like to get some insight as it's always puzzled me. I hope it's improving a bit is it?


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

wakka12 said:


> Why do American cities seem to have such large issues with downtown dereliction, vacant lots, etc? It seems pretty surprising in a wealthy country where land prices are high, that downtown areas can remain looking so uncared for and unloved. It seems especially prominent in mid western cities. Where as , New York, San Fransisco, boston, etc have really coherent consistent and continuous streeetscapes by comparison. So what gives? Sorry I don't mean it as a criticism just would like to get some insight as it's always puzzled me. I hope it's improving a bit is it?




















The Slow Death of the Walkable City - LifeEdited



> In the mid 20th century, much of this density was lost to make way for the car, a fact illustrated so well by these maps published by the University of Oklahoma’s Shane Hampton.
> On the other hand, cities like San Francisco, Boston and New York City that did not undergo such profound transformations (not that people didn’t try), have remained economically vital.
> As with many things, the answers to present and future problems can often be found in the past. The older pictures show that we know what to do, how to build and how to make cities vibrant, walkable and sustainable. If we can build that type of cities once, we can do it again…at least one can hope.


There are other reasons, but this is one of the major ones.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Vilatic said:


> View attachment 2323785
> 
> View attachment 2323802
> 
> ...


Yep, the reasons why it happened are pretty well studied. But the fact there doesn't seem to be any trending reversal of the pattern in most of the US midwest is the alarming and confusing point, in Europe many of these mistakes are improving, or at least or trying to be improved. I can't think of a single major european city that isn't becoming considerably denser and more walkable with each passing year sincr the turn of the milennium.


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

wakka12 said:


> Yep, the reasons why it happened are pretty well studied. But the fact there doesn't seem to be any trending reversal of the pattern in most of the US midwest is the alarming and confusing point, in Europe many of these mistakes are improving, or at least or trying to be improved. I can't think of a single major european city that isn't becoming considerably denser and more walkable with each passing year sincr the turn of the milennium.


There is no reversal because there is no public transport. There are no benefits to revitalizing city centers as they do not have any benefits. 

What I saw is that big sprawls designate a street in a neighborhood where they place a "hip community kitchen", close down a street and make it walkable and pat themselves on the back for job well done. Nothing wrong with having a designated place, except that most people drive to it and park their cars there, in the end it is just a different incarnation of a strip mall.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

This is under construction now. PIcture by me.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pictures by me, from today.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pics by me, from today. Vantage point is from Target Field across the street.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pic by me from today.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pics by me from today.


----------

